# Hows the Weather doing in your part of Spain ?



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hiya all,

Its Friday and its been a lovely sunny day, went for a stroll through the park, followed by a lovely little drive down the coast - beautiful weather


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Its Friday and its been a lovely sunny day, went for a stroll through the park, followed by a lovely little drive down the coast - beautiful weather


Huh!!! its been heavy rain and strong winds here. Next doors fence blew across the road and blocked it while they were out, they've only just moved it and one of my sun loungers blew into the pool!!!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hiya all,
> 
> Its Friday and its been a lovely sunny day, went for a stroll through the park, followed by a lovely little drive down the coast - beautiful weather


Go on, rub it in why don't ya!!! You know damn well we've had crap weather!! 

Just been sat on my porch watching the world getting blown away.....the Coffee Baileys is making it all seem rosy though!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Avocados everywhere. Been picking them up now for two days. Not to mention what all has been fished out of our pool. Hell the dog will not even go outside.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Last night was bad, high winds, thunder, torrential rain and this morning we're having almost a sand storm - high winds blowing sand and of course garden furniture etc everywhere, but at least its not raining!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

High winds, thunder storms, torrential rain, power cuts...........oooooh, roll on Monday, I hear it's a balmy 24c in Blighty and everyone is walking about in shorts! LOL


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Walking around down here in Nerja in shorts also. It is hot, humid and very windy and wet.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Funnily enough, it's been about 25c here despite the winds and rain!


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Pasanada said:


> Funnily enough, it's been about 25c here despite the winds and rain!


I think that is a ditto  Have the windows and doors open just to put some breeze through the house. The wind has finally let up a good bit. Lots of clean up tomorrow again I am sure.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Tell me about it......and I have dinner guests arriving in the afternoon.....no rest for the wicked! LOL


----------

